# Another beginner question



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Do I have to do anything to the plants before I put them in my tank? I read somewhere in a thread that you should dip them in something, but can't find that info again 
Thanks!
Oh, and the tank will have cycled water before the plants are added, but how long after planting do I add fish?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I dip my plants i na 19 - 1 solution. that's 19 water 1 bleach. I wait about two minutes then look over each plant fairly carefully. it was the lack of being "anal" that I got my hydras. 

if you have a LFS near you, you might beable to get a water test done for free. 

When I set my tank up, I used amazon swords in almost straight tap water. I had them without fish for two weeks. I was gonna wait a month but I got too eager. 

If you're getting shrumps, make sure you don't have amonia or nitrites. they don't like that very much.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

So the bleach will definitely kill those icky things? It was your post that I was referring to.
Will it kill any snails or anything else?
Not sure exact names of the plants I'm getting, it's from a couple different sources, and I mean absolutely no disrespect or distrust of the sources, just don't have the money to invest twice, KWIM?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Here are 3 methods:
http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantdipsbaths.htm


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Do you think it's adviseable to do #2 and#3? Maybe a slightly more diluted bleach solution?


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have used the water/bleach 19/1 for 2-3 minute method before but that was to get rid of algae and possible diseases. It works well. As for snails I have puffers that can take care of that. I have one snailess planted tank and another with snails and plants. Also another one that has puffers that I float plants in to de-snail them.

Scroll down to Prevention that tells of chlorine and snails
http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/snailsandworms/a/killingsnals.htm

Also you may want to use one stem or piece of a plant as a test to see if it survives. The thicker the leaves; the better the survival.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Some plants will not survive the bleach treatment well, so it is best to test and give the test plant a day or two to see if it survives. Also, make certain not to dip roots, as it will kill the plant. And you will probably notice that the plant does not grow well for the first bit as the bleach can damage any rapidly growing parts of the plant.

I usually quarantine plants for a period of time until I am satisfied that there is nothing hanging out there.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

I've had snails, not too concerned about those, it's more the parasitic bugs and those gross things that sunstar mentioned


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

There will be nothing but the plants for a bit, is there a medication that I can use to treat the tank if something shows up?
I really don't think there will be anything, as I said I'm getting them from here and don't think they are going to have anything that I don't want on them (intentionally I know there wouldn't be). Kinda figuring that because these sellers have enough plants to sell that they are doing something right!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Well currently, I've got hydra and Planaria, which are icky things. I will be experementing with a tad of Panacure on teh tank as soon as it arrives. Apparently that works quite well and only a very tiny amount is needed.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

For hydra you could use a gourami to eat it up.
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=gourami+hydra&btnG=Google+Search&meta=
Does the tank that has the Planaria in it have any fish in there as well?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

gourami are out of the question. I don't want to add a fish I don't have room for or really want. Yes, the tank has planaia too.


----------



## mamadoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Can java moss be dipped, or rather put in a bleach solution?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I wouldn't dip any moss, they are a little more fragile.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I have never tried it before. If no one responds that has tried it before then take a small test piece first and try it. Chlorine/water at ~1/19 then rinse well. Next give the piece a day or two in water to see if there is any detrimental effects. If it rots then you know. Next, please let us know how it turns out.


----------

